# Windshield Question...



## Dreli (Sep 12, 2020)

According to PHS, my 67 Convertible did not have Soft-Ray Tinted windshield glass. It appears as though it was an option, but not installed on my car originally. The windshield currently installed is not original and not the correct size. The car is at the body shop now prepping to be painted. I need to replace the windshield with the correct size, but I am curious about the tinting. Ames has non-tinted glass as well as Green or Gray tinted glass. Since my vehicle was not built with Soft Ray Glass, I am thinking to just install the non-tinted glass from Ames I am trying to keep the car as close to original as possible, without being foolish.. Any thoughts? Why two colors of tint? Was the color of the tint year specific or model specific?

Thanks, in advance.
Michael Drelicharz


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Dreli said:


> According to PHS, my 67 Convertible did not have Soft-Ray Tinted windshield glass. It appears as though it was an option, but not installed on my car originally. The windshield currently installed is not original and not the correct size. The car is at the body shop now prepping to be painted. I need to replace the windshield with the correct size, but I am curious about the tinting. Ames has non-tinted glass as well as Green or Gray tinted glass. Since my vehicle was not built with Soft Ray Glass, I am thinking to just install the non-tinted glass from Ames I am trying to keep the car as close to original as possible, without being foolish.. Any thoughts? Why two colors of tint? Was the color of the tint year specific or model specific?
> 
> Thanks, in advance.
> Michael Drelicharz


As "we" build "our" cars we all have to from time to time make choices with regard to being 100% original or making them better/more pleasant to drive. It's really up to you.

Bear


----------



## noswell (May 13, 2020)

I think your car will look better with the tint.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Soft Ray glass was a green tint. Grey was not offered from the factory. 
Auto City Classics supposedly is one of the better vendors. Lots of good reviews.

1966-1967 Convertible Custom 23567, LeMans 23767, GTO 24267: Auto City Classic


----------



## nick rice (Nov 10, 2014)

I'd go green tint. My 66 post non a/c car has full factory tint. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Not sure if green tint was for ac cars. maybe someone chimes in. I got the tint... and no ac.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

It was optional on all cars


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Soft-Ray has always been associated with Air Conditioning but it's known as mentioned was not always installed on cars with AC.
Optionally available on all models. When I was looking for new glass, my OE was a sunshade glass (Upper Band) but thought I would go clear. 
Well, a full clear glass is double the cost of the sun-shaded.
Soft-Ray is also very pricing and if your hardcore and need date codes that adds even more to the offerings available.

I had Sun Shade glass installed locally for under $300


----------



## PontiAC27 (Dec 21, 2020)

I go for green tint. In my opinion it looks better.


----------



## rodirozmar (3 mo ago)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## carryon (3 mo ago)

As for the side windows, I can say that you should think not about tinting, but about special sun blinds. Wonderful curtains for the side windows of the car. These are the ones I bought for my relatives last summer, they were satisfied. They are attached to two strips on an adhesive basis. If necessary, they can be completely shifted to the side. Ideal for rear windows, especially if you are transporting children. You can choose from a wide variety of assortment from Home what you will like.


----------



## 66COUPE (Jul 23, 2021)

RMTZ67 said:


> Not sure if green tint was for ac cars. maybe someone chimes in. I got the tint... and no ac.


My 66 has all green tint glass w/factory air


----------

